# Hoping for a heart for our oldest son's best friend



## LEFSElover (Apr 21, 2008)

Our son's best friend since 4th grade is in the hospital needing a heart transplant.  He's 26 years old.

It is possibly a genetic thing, enlarged organs [maybe] too from birth, not sure of that part, but like BT's  best friend Ozzy, he admitted to us that  he's done an over abundance of pretty much everything.  He told my husband and I the other night that he's lived the life of a rock star since he was 18, as money was never far from reach.  Our son has remained good friends with him through all of these years, but taken a stand against his over indulgence [and called him on it several times] warning him of the probable outcome if he didn't stop.

We don't know the chance of a heart transplant.  He is so young and has an odd blood type, if that makes a difference.

This has all come as such as shock, at least to my husband and myself, as he was the most wonderful little guy and sweetheart in general.  It's all too much on his parents [as anyone can imagine] they are having a time of it.   He's never left home and has always lived with them.

My hope and prayer is a for miracle.  I've sat in the hospital with him several times, he takes my hands, holds them both, and every once in a while, takes them to his face and kisses them, it's very sad.  He is so beautiful.  I'm thinking of him as that little boy, that beautiful special little person, who had the bull by the horns and was on his way to a wonderful life, wondering where it all faded off to.  He _has_ realized his part [and] is disappointed as well, very much wanting to plan for the future.

Like BT felt about Ozzy, sometimes a person needs a second go around in life.
If it's in your heart, I ask for prayers and good thoughts regarding this young mans life.
I pray God's will be done [whatever that may be].


----------



## Bilby (Apr 21, 2008)

Thoughts are with him and you.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 21, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts have been sent for this young man.  Also for you LEfSE, for being their for him - God Bless.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 21, 2008)

_       {}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}_
_ 

 _
_      I'm so sorry for your troubles, LEFSElover._
_      Today I'll hold your hand in my prayers._
__
_ Courage is the first of human qualities because it is the_
_ quality which guaranties all the others_
_                                                                  Winston Churchill_
__
_ Every child comes with the message that God is not yet_
_ discouraged of man._
_                                                              Rabindranath Tagore_
__ 
_       {}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}_
__


----------



## pdswife (Apr 21, 2008)

good thoughts have been sent.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 21, 2008)

prayers going out.

I have seen so many promising young people violate their bodies either in the name of athletic superiority or the "pleasure" of the moment.  It's tragic.  I always hope that whatever happens, they will use their experience to try to spread the word to other kids of the dangers of those substances.....


----------



## plumies (Apr 21, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 21, 2008)

I thank you all for this nice way of starting my day and will end up being a good day for him too.  It took me 1 1/2 hours to write this beginning early this morning at 3 am, couldn't sleep.  Didn't want to say too much, didn't want to annoy or bore but he's so on my mind.  All will transpire as it's suppose to, is my prayer this morning.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2008)

LEFSE!  You know you could never annoy or bore me.  I can tell how heavy your heart is.  I will be praying for this young man.  This is what it's all about LEFSE - reaching out to your friends here and getting a little support back.


----------



## miniman (Apr 21, 2008)

prayers being said for a heart for him.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 21, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> My hope and prayer is a for miracle.


I am a definite believer in miracles (I was once given an hour to live), and I am praying for your son's friend.  The odd blood type does make a difference, in the natural, but when it comes to miracles it doesn't mean a thing.  I am praying for that miracle.

 Barbara


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sending loving thoughts and prayers for your son's friend.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 21, 2008)

Sending prayers and positive energy his way.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

So young....my own son's age (can imagine the parents' pain) sending prayers and well-wishes for that miracle to happen


----------



## auntdot (Apr 21, 2008)

There are many reasons why a heart can go in a yound person, it may have nothing to do with his activities.

I truly hope he gets a heart.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 21, 2008)

As I knew you would be, you are all so blessed to be such incredible people.
A heart, I just can't even fathom what that means.
I went to go see him today, he was just then falling asleep.
When I went later, too many people there.
Good for him and his family, but too overcrowded and I was concerned about wearing him out.
Prayers are so helpful, thank you all very much.
And yes Auntdot, you never know why a heart goes out, it really could have something to do with a past condition undetected.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

All the prayers that can possibly come your way, are coming!! No matter what he has done in the past, he's too young to leave this world. I will hope everyday for a heart for this young man. God Bless!!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2008)

Lefse,
May GOD"s will be done...

kadesma


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

This breaks my heart, Lefse. When we have to face our mortality, we often focus on our regrets and shortcomings. I think it's human nature. But you must tell your young friend he is a child of God and the universe and _he_ is not a mistake! We've _all_ done things we regret later or made decisions that were not the right ones. It doesn't make us less deserving or less precious. I am adding my prayers and thoughts that he receive the gift of a new heart and that he will be restored to his family - whole and healthy. Keep us updated on how he is doing.


----------



## middie (Apr 22, 2008)

Sending thoughts and prayers


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 22, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Our son's best friend since 4th grade is in the hospital needing a heart transplant. He's 26 years old.
> 
> It is possibly a genetic thing, enlarged organs [maybe] too from birth, not sure of that part, but like BT's best friend Ozzy, he admitted to us that he's done an over abundance of pretty much everything. He told my husband and I the other night that he's lived the life of a rock star since he was 18, as money was never far from reach. Our son has remained good friends with him through all of these years, but taken a stand against his over indulgence [and called him on it several times] warning him of the probable outcome if he didn't stop.
> 
> ...


 


My thoughts and prayers are with you, your son and his friend during this most difficult time. I hope that he can get a new heart.

This sort of reminds me of a friend of my dear late brother's wife who was helping him get a liver transplant. She thought about my brother's liver, but the doc told her that my brother's was damaged too much from alcoholism and diabetes.

But I truly hope that your son's friend gets the help that he needs.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 22, 2008)

My mother always said, "God doesn't make garbage".

 We aren't given a choice to be put here. Our choice is how we deal with what we are dealt. And as long as we have another breath in us
we should have hope and celebrate.
 
      We're all worthy, and sometimes we need to be reminded.
So, bless you and yours today. You're in our prayers.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 22, 2008)

This is a young man that told my husband and I, "I wish (a certain family member) was a friend to me. He's never been my friend, he's always just been my (?). I just want him to really like me." The medications he is connected to may make him speak out of confusion [though] so much of what he says, you either can't hear or don't understand, rather muddled. We gave assurance that the family member he's speaking of adores him [which is soooo true] but that all people are different than others in showing or expressing emotions. I'll say anything to him to try and put him at ease at this time. I just want him better.


----------



## Dina (Apr 22, 2008)

Prayers are going his way.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 22, 2008)

*Update/report*

He came home from the hospital.
He greeted me with a stand up hug.
WHAT?
No oxygen.  No pain meds.  No meds at all except for his illness.
No nothing.
It was very hard he said, but that hard part is over.
We talked for an hour.
He laughed, cried, talked about much stuff.
He told me his struggles are over for good.
He realizes how precious this life is.
I told him all of you who are praying for him and send him well wishes.
He said, "from people that don't know me?"  I said, "Oh yea."
He cried at that thought.
His tears he said were tears of joy at his new understanding.
He was so much better than before.  I could not believe he's the same person.
Yes, still on list for heart, but says, he likes his and wants to keep it.
I told him we'll all do everything it takes to make that happen.
So happy today, thanking God for all of your prayers and concerns.
He walked me to the door when I left.
WHAT?


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 22, 2008)

_ 

    That's great. That's a hug from the heavens!!!!!!!_
_                 When bad things happen, we ask why. When good things happen, we say why not. Well, another "my mom" saying; someone has to be happy, why not you?_
 
_                  I'm so glad for your respite._
 
_                  In a quiet moment, get yourself a little book called,_
_ "I'v Got To Talk To Somebody God", by Marjorie_
_                  Holmes. She's written simular ones, but I've had _
_                  this one since 1970, and often helps me. It's just daily_
_                  reflections on daily situations. See on-line._

So Shines A Good Deed In A Weary World


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 22, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> He came home from the hospital.
> He greeted me with a stand up hug.
> WHAT?
> No oxygen. No pain meds. No meds at all except for his illness.
> ...


Wow.  This is wonderful to hear.  I will continue to pray for a miracle.  Maybe that miracle will be a new heart.  Maybe it will be a healed heart.  There has already been one miracle--"He realizes how precious this life is."  Some people never do realize that.

Barbara


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 23, 2008)

He will be included in my prayers too.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 23, 2008)

That is great!! Ok, if he wants to keeps his heart, I will pray first for his to heal, but, if that isn't possible, to get him one that will keep him with his family for a long long time!!
Next time he visits, let him see all of the prayers for him.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 23, 2008)

_       Just to let you know;_
_You and your's were in my thoughts today. I hope no news was good news and that you got an emotional day off. We all need to re-charge from time to time. I hope this day belonged to you._


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 23, 2008)

This was indeed a good day for me and thanks for worrying about me.  I am and always will be fine.  Thank you so much.

And next time I do visit him, I'll take my laptop and read these.  I hope that won't be too emotional for him, wouldn't want his heart to be overworked.

DS went over today to visit.  Waiting for that report but am sure, he'll see what I saw.  Very encouraging.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 23, 2008)

Prayers and wishes that the good news continues!  

Dave


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm such a sucker for happy endings, or even happy respites.  The story you tell, Lefe's, makes my eye's more moist than I usually care to admit.  But my family know it, I'm a big old softie at heart, especially when it involves the love of families.  When you told your freind that his ? adored him, and when he realized that others care about him, even those who have never met or heard about him, and it affected him, that's an amazing thing.  I wish everyone could turn their lives around and understand that love is so much more satisfying than is hatred, or revenge, or the lust for power.  

Lefe's, you have given this young man a gift more prescious than any other he could receive.  You have given him your love.  You have officially entered the realm of being a hero.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 23, 2008)

_who said;_
*yesterday done, tomorrow begun, another journey around the sun.*
*God Bless!*


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 23, 2008)

I can certainly add my prayers to the list, everyone deserves a second chance in life and I certainly hope he gets his.
What you are your DH are doing is fabulous and an inspiration!


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 24, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I'm such a sucker for happy endings, or even happy respites.  The story you tell, Lefe's, makes my eye's more moist than I usually care to admit.  But my family know it, I'm a big old softie at heart, especially when it involves the love of families.  When you told your freind that his ? adored him, and when he realized that others care about him, even those who have never met or heard about him, and it affected him, that's an amazing thing.  I wish everyone could turn their lives around and understand that love is so much more satisfying than is hatred, or revenge, or the lust for power.
> 
> Lefe's, you have given this young man a gift more prescious than any other he could receive.  You have given him your love.  You have officially entered the realm of being a hero.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


So then Goodweed, you 'like' making lady's cry then?  It's okay, I needed that, tears are very cleansing.  You know what?  No hero here.  Not at all, it's just how God made me and what He tells me to do and say, plus, it's easy, I look at this man as the little boy I knew so well and adored myself.  He is in fact a man now, but, a man who is having a hard time of it all.  He cried when I said his "?" adored him and I pray he believed me.  Because it's more true than anything.  I've known his "?" all of my life.  My gift if I have one, is patting backs, giving support, loving.  I don't find it hard at all giving love to him.  I find it hard holding back the tears, so I didn't, he didn't, I didn't.  I am so grateful for someone suggesting I read him these comments.  He will be so very thankful.  He is completely overwhelmed by all the love coming his way.  I asked him why?  He said, "I never knew so many people loved me."  I asked how that was possible.  He said he didn't think of himself as special, at that point, I slapped him.  Not really, I hugged him though.  I also reminded him how special a part of his face is.  That it represents honor and courage, strength and determination.  He said over the years, he's thought of me and that part of his face, remembering what I always said about it.  He cried, as did I.

Thank you, thank you, but no, just a person who loves this kid...​


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 30, 2008)

* 

       Was thinking of you and yours, hoping all is well.*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> So then Goodweed, you 'like' making lady's cry then? It's okay, I needed that, tears are very cleansing. You know what? No hero here. Not at all, it's just how God made me and what He tells me to do and say, plus, it's easy, I look at this man as the little boy I knew so well and adored myself. He is in fact a man now, but, a man who is having a hard time of it all. He cried when I said his "?" adored him and I pray he believed me. Because it's more true than anything. I've known his "?" all of my life. My gift if I have one, is patting backs, giving support, loving. I don't find it hard at all giving love to him. I find it hard holding back the tears, so I didn't, he didn't, I didn't. I am so grateful for someone suggesting I read him these comments. He will be so very thankful. He is completely overwhelmed by all the love coming his way. I asked him why? He said, "I never knew so many people loved me." I asked how that was possible. He said he didn't think of himself as special, at that point, I slapped him. Not really, I hugged him though. I also reminded him how special a part of his face is. That it represents honor and courage, strength and determination. He said over the years, he's thought of me and that part of his face, remembering what I always said about it. He cried, as did I.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, but no, just a person who loves this kid...​


A hero isn't jsut that guy on horseback who recues an inexperianced rider stuck on a bolting horse.  Nor is it only those who put their lives on the line to save the lives and properties of others, a hero is someone who gives of themselves in any way for the benifit of another.   mother who gives her time willingly to her children, who wants more than anything to teach them the skills to live and be happy in this world, she's a hero.  The father who uses his time to care for his kids and wife, to love them and make their lives as great and happy as he can, rather than going to the bars with his buds, he's a hero.  The freind who is there for another, when the other is down, or ill, or just needs someone to talk to, by the act of being there, is a hero.

We all tend to think of the grand acts, the guy who throws himself on a grenade to save his fellow soldiers, or the innocent civilians nearby.  We remember the woman who dives into icy water to help someone whoe's car has gon off the road and broken through the ice.  We honor the firemen who risks life and limb to save a child clinging to a root during a flood.  But we forget, or don't notice all the heroes out there who by simple acts of love, save the troubled teenager who unknown to everyone, is comtemplating suicide bacause life just stinks sometimes and can be overwhelming.  We forget about those who put others before themselves, as a way of life, trying to improve the world by small degrees.

A hero is the person who is not selfish, and who truly loves others, and is willing to do something good for another, without the need for reward or compensation of any kind.  My kids, all of them, have at times been heroes for me, someone I could look up to, someone I can try to emulate.  I have met many quiet men and women over the years who have earned that title, for the freindship, the leadership, and the love that they regularly share with everyone around them.

That's why I call you hero.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 30, 2008)

Well GoodWeed, you just did it again.
Beautifully written and wonderfully spoken words.
I am thankful for the kind things you said.
They are feelings from my heart.
It's kinda big and it's full of love.
That's all I can say about that.
If anything I can do, makes a life smile for even one moment longer than it would have, I, myself, am the one being blessed.  You get way more when you give a lot.............thank you, thank you very much...excuse me now, I must get a Kleenex

God bless you all................I've just reread this thread.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 30, 2008)

LEFSE - this young man is amazing...as you are.  I keep typing and erasing as the words are difficult to put "on paper".  So...I will continue to pray as my thoughts are very clear.


----------



## smoke king (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow-how sad for such a young man. Stories like this certainly make appreciate what you've got.

Thoughts and prayers are on the way.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 30, 2008)

I am in the same position as KitchenElf.  I can't even begin to describe how amazing your family and this young man are. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you in this time of need.


----------



## LEFSElover (May 1, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> LEFSE - this young man is amazing...as you are.  I keep typing and erasing as the words are difficult to put "on paper".  So...I will continue to pray as my thoughts are very clear.


 KE....not to worry, God knows your thoughts, sometimes, they're hard to put into earthly words
Only had  one day off and had to do everything around the  house.
I'll go sit with him on my next day off, don't want to rush it, they're precious moments.


----------



## LEFSElover (May 9, 2008)

*just an update from yesterday*

With my only day off, I was crammed to do stuff yesterday but wanted to visit the kid.
I cut out all the remarks from in here and put them in an envelope and took them over there.
He was fine, a little less for the wear, but fine.
Seemed a bit more frail or fragile than the last time I saw him but still, up and about.
I told him to read these when he can and enjoy them and their love.
He walked me outside to the car, which was weird.  It's very windy here and it was going on a little past 7, so it was cold.  But we talked out there for a few minutes.
He was on his way with his folks to a Triple A baseball game.  
He's come very far.
I am truly thanking God.


----------



## quicksilver (May 17, 2008)

* 

     Just a friendly HELLO. *
*How have you been this week? *
*Hoping no news is good news?     *


----------



## texasgirl (May 17, 2008)

How's our guy doing???


----------



## LEFSElover (May 18, 2008)

Have been with our daughter over the last week in NYC.  She was Maid of Honor at her best friends wedding in Long Island. Have spent that time, visiting the Hamptons and being with her and my GB's.

So haven't been home to see the young gentlemen but will when I return home Tuesday.  Hope he's doing perfect.  Haven't heard anything different except that our son took Landon over there and he was over the moon for him.  So glad he gets to see what being a daddy is via our son.  Will make him try even harder keep getting better.


----------



## quicksilver (May 18, 2008)

*     Glad to hear you are doing something different and having some fun. The Hamptons are always beautiful, especially this time of year. You'll have forever good memories. Hope you had some good eats.*
*Thanks for getting back to us. Tell all when you get back.*


----------



## LEFSElover (May 21, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> *     Glad to hear you are doing something different and having some fun. **Tell all when you get back.*


Well, it wasn't the best of times I must say.
With my daughter and the baby's, that part was good.
The scenery et al, was nice too.
The food pretty good.
The experience of being there for so long, which didn't directly have anything to do with me, just began to really creep on my nerves. Truly at one point, I was close to renting an other car and driving back to Joisey to hop a plane and get outta Dodge. Knew I couldn't though and had to bite the bullet, *but not the folks causing me to want to* [or to bite them].
I'm back now, back in my darlings arms and back to semi normal.
Thanks for inquiring quicksilver, wish my moments would have been filled with glee just not meant to be this time around I guess...it's okay...God is really very good and it was in fact a memory made...


----------



## LEFSElover (May 24, 2008)

*Update*

Hello folks.
Hope you're all having a wonderful day today.  It blowing crazy wind here, but that's okay it keeps the smog at bay.

I went to see the kid yesterday.  Called first to make sure it was okay.
Same thing as before, he is doing really really well.
I can't quite believe it's the same young man who isn't supposed to be here.
He's defied all laws and his doctors, after his last apt. with them on the 19th, are stymied. He is still in line for a heart transplant.  He is still wearing/carrying around his AED.
His temperament is wonderful, very able to talk and communicate, even though I can't hide the tears of joys and don't care who sees my nose running.  I am simply in awe of his progress.
But not in awe of what God can do, because He's demonstrated what an awesome God He is.
Wanted you to know that he loved reading all the posts from here, did it with his mother by his side and thanks all of you for your prayers saying, "I'd be dead by now without them, I know that."
Again, thank you all.....................


----------



## quicksilver (May 24, 2008)

*     Oh JOY! Thanks for the update. Tell him our best as always. And to you also!*


----------



## texasgirl (May 24, 2008)

Aww, I have tears reading that wonderful update LEFS!!
It's not just GOD at work, the boy has the faith needed to believe in GOD to make it. Good for him!!! I will continue to pray for him and hold him in my thoughts!!


----------



## LEFSElover (May 24, 2008)

kisses to both of you for your sweet and tender thoughts, you're the best


----------



## Barbara L (May 25, 2008)

I'm glad you had such wonderful things to report!

Barbara


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 2, 2008)

It's been a while since I looked at this thread.  You gave us a wonderful update.  And yes, I agree.  It's a wondrous God who is our Father, & who love each of us more than we can understand.  Your freind will continue to be in my prayers.  Let him know that Goodweed is his freind too.  In fact, ask him what he really likes and I will create a recipe for him.  Of course it has to be something he can eat.  And then, maybe you can cook it for him.  We can be a team.  Whadaya say?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 2, 2008)

Goodweed, ya know I almost posted here yesterday, but I didn't  for some stupid reason. But had been thinking of LEFSElover.
Thanks for reopening it, so we could let them know we're thinking and praying for them.
You have a good week too.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 2, 2008)

as always, you guys are the best.
how could I ask for people to understand and moreover care about this young man?  I couldn't be more pleased and honored that so many of you write even when this has been a while.  My son's friend, is honored as well.  Thank you all for your prayers and constant reminders of how wonderful people really are.

GWOTN, he's on a very special diet.  when he went to his apt for the heart doctor to see him, the very doctor that had told him he'd not live to see the next day [and the doctor fell over when he walked in the office under his own power], his folks took him to his favorite pizza joint and he partook in 4 slices.  he knows that was very bad but it was also a celebration.   he was put on the lowest sodium etc. diet for his now very precious heart.  when the doctor let's him increase his intake of yummy stuff, I'll let you know.  meantime, his mother would be honored for you to start _thinking _of this recipe now.

thank you to all of you who continue to care, all the best...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 2, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Hello folks.
> Hope you're all having a wonderful day today. It blowing crazy wind here, but that's okay it keeps the smog at bay.
> 
> I went to see the kid yesterday. Called first to make sure it was okay.
> ...


 
thank you for the update ,  so pleased that he is doing amazingly well.  
 (((hugs)))
  LadyCook


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 2, 2008)

_    LEFSElover, you sound in good spirits. That's wonderful. _
_So glad for the report, and such good news._
__ 
_What's the saying? " As long as there's a tomorrow, there's hope._
__ 
_Keep in touch when you want  or  need to share. And have a good week._


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 13, 2008)

*   I know "No news is good news", but how's our boy doing?  And you?*​


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 13, 2008)

quicksilver.................
YOU ARE SUCH  A SWEETHEART

our boy is doing really well, thanks for asking.
as for me...................if I was better, I'd be twins
I'm perfect thank you for your concern

(((((((((((((((((((((((quicksilver))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 13, 2008)

This is all so VERY good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 10, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> quicksilver.................
> our boy is doing really well, thanks for asking.
> as for me...................if I was better, I'd be twins
> I'm perfect thank you for your concern
> ...


 

It's been almost a month. How are things with our boy?
What has he been up to?
No news/good news?


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for reminding me doll, I'm not at work so this is a perfect time to call the kid.  I will and I'll report back, you're the best {{{{{{{QS}}}}}}}}}}.................


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 10, 2008)

Wish him well for all of us when you do. Thanks.​


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm here watching and waiting too.  We're not the best.  It's you who are the best.  You show him the love we can only talk about.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks QS and GWOTN, you guys are wonderful.
I called today as I was driving by his house, thought I'd stop if I found them/him home.  No one answered the phone, so I left a voice mail.
They may be out and doing something good and fun or it might be a doctor apt. day, don't know.  I did tell them that I am and we are all wishing him well and that we're sure he's doing great these days.  Also said we're still praying for him and that he's never far from our thoughts.  I said I'd call in the next day or two.

thanks for the reminder.  I'll report back when he is home or when he or a family member answers.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for your update (?0 and efforts.​


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 11, 2008)

*calling him again right this minute, he'd better answer or else *

ok, got the kid, he's explaining way too much to me about everything with his  defib that is being implanted instead of him carrying it around in a baggie type devise.  he sounds perfect, dr. wants him to get up to 2 miles a day of walking in so he'll be strong enough for his body to not fight the machine that's going in him.  I told him y'all want to wish him your support/love/prayers and he told me just now to tell you he loves you all, thanks you for all of your support of which he could not have made it or been alive without.  He's kissing and hugging you all and you'd do it right back if you saw him, he is one handsome young man, but then, it's possible I'm a little biased.  

his next dr. apt @ UCLA is in a week and a half for them to go over the surgery to implant this heart deal.  I'll keep you abreast when he tells me more.  gotta love the kid.......he was laughing so much when we talked just now, so good to hear 'him' do anything


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 11, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> ok, got the kid, he's explaining way too much to me about everything with his defib that is being implanted instead of him carrying it around in a baggie type devise. I told him y'all want to wish him your support/love/prayers and he told me just now to tell you he loves you all, thanks you for all of your support of which he could not have made it or been alive
> 
> his next dr. apt @ UCLA is in a week and a half for them to go over the surgery to implant this heart deal. I'll keep you abreast when he tells me more. gotta love the kid.......he was laughing so much when we talked just now, so good to hear 'him' do anything


 

Thanks for the update. God bless him, and you both, and the doctors.
Is there a calendar type thing in here, the forum, to remind us, once we know the exact day, to put a vigil
on the day before and thru the day of, for him?
I know we have a calendar for food events.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

That is fantastic news, lefse!! I'm so happy that he is doing so well!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 11, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Thanks for the update. God bless him, and you both, and the doctors.
> Is there a calendar type thing in here, the forum, to remind us, once we know the exact day, to put a vigil
> on the day before and thru the day of, for him?
> I know we have a calendar for food events.


I don't know about that, the calendar thing.
But I'll try to remind as soon as I find out the date, thanks again.


----------

